# Campy brake shoes on Zero Gravity?



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

My shop was having a little trouble finding a good supply of carbon rim brake pads for the Zero G, but I even have several Campy Swiss Stop pads at home. Plus, I like the amount of contact and how they stop, albeit on Campy brakes. 

Does this sound like a reasonable idea?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I've been using 0G brakes since 2006 and use SwissStop pads for Campy. World Class has good prices and service.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Cool, thanks!


----------

